# Base For Structures



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am building my layout (HO) and have completed some structure kits (plastic and wood) to be put on the layout. I have seen that some modellers place the completed structure on the layout as is and others build or place the structures on a base of cardboard, styrene of foam board. I am interested in what method you use and what are the advantages.

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't have any methods, since I've never done any buildings yet on my upcoming layout. But think about it this way...there are extremely few buildings that sit on the ground. Virtually every structure has a foundation of some sort, whether it be a concrete slab, a natural rock base, or a basement. I would think that a rock foundation whittled from foam wouldn't be too hard to make...just guessing. Styrene or cardboard would make a good slab.

Good luck, and show us some pictures!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Most houses are surrounded by landscaping or sidewalks, and commercial buildings have parking lots. It varies with the type of building and the extent of your imagination. I've used everything from nothing to sheet vinyl flooring, upside down and both unpainted for concrete and painted flat black, for roads, driveways, and parking lots.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I generally use 3/16 plywood because it makes a weighted, substantial base, yet it's thin enough to cut/drill easily. 

D.A.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I try to light most of my buildings. You must have some sort of
base on the building else light will leak from under it. Most
often I use a card stock or poster board since it is easy to 
cut to fit the shape of the building. First totally black out
all interior walls and roof so the building does not glow.

As mentioned, adding a 'foundation' does offer some
realism to many buildings. I use a balsa strip painted
to resemble a concrete foundation. There are styrene
sheets available at the hobby store that resemble bricks,
a common material for foundations.

Don


----------

